# Windows Server 2008 block users internet access



## jon011 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi, I'm studying Windows Server 2008 R2 and I would like to know if it's possible to block internet access for some users.

I have created the organizational unit and group policy but there's just doesn't seem to be that choice in settings. I would like to block the internet access only, so that users can still check their e-mail and still have connection.

Thanks


----------



## rmcmullen (Oct 1, 2011)

Hello,

Disable the accounts to modify them and set a proxy inside to anything such as 0.0.0.0.

R


----------



## jon011 (Jan 21, 2012)

Ok, thanks.

But have you got any idea, why there is a group policy setting called Restrict Internet Communication. It is located in GP Management Editor - Policies - Administrative Templates - System - Internet Communication Management. I tried this and it didn't block the access to internet. However the description says exactly what I would like to achieve.

Is this suppose to block internet?


----------

